# Portable suction units



## cruiseforever (Nov 14, 2015)

We need to replace our suction units.  Looking for advice on quality units.  Or what ones to stay away from.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 14, 2015)

We've been using the Laderal LCSU. It works. It's small.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 15, 2015)

We use S-SCORs that take our now surplus LP-12 batteries. Some of them are 15 years old and still work great (or as well as portable suction can). They also have a spot for a spare battery which is nice. 

http://www.sscor.com/S-SCORT_II_suction_unit.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tigger said:


> We use S-SCORs that take our now surplus LP-12 batteries. Some of them are 15 years old and still work great (or as well as portable suction can). They also have a spot for a spare battery which is nice.
> 
> http://www.sscor.com/S-SCORT_II_suction_unit.html


We use the same ones. I have never had an issue with them and the fact they use the same batteries as the LP12s is nice.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 16, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We use the same ones. I have never had an issue with them and the fact they use the same batteries as the LP12s is nice.


 
Thanks for the info guys.  The S-SCORs would be out, I think.  We use Zolls


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  The S-SCORs would be out, I think.  We use Zolls


They make a variety of models that use non-defib batteries.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 17, 2015)

Tigger said:


> They make a variety of models that use non-defib batteries.


 
Thanks Tigger, I will check them out.


----------



## Bullets (Nov 18, 2015)

We use the newest version of the SSCORT units, commonality of part with out onboard unit and the hospital

Used to use the Impact suitcase units, which were heavy and had a small proprietary canister.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 19, 2015)

Bullets said:


> We use the newest version of the SSCORT units, commonality of part with out onboard unit and the hospital
> 
> Used to use the Impact suitcase units, which were heavy and had a small proprietary canister.



We are still using the same Impact unit.  But we have been told they no longer make parts for it.  So onto better things.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

We use the Laredal LCSU suction as well, compact and very effective.


----------

